# please help identify these spokeshaves



## Tim21BO3 (Nov 19, 2011)

I found a pair of spokeshaves online, seller is asking $50 for the pair. He says there are no makers marks other than NO v-151 and v-151R on the underside of the handles. Nothing anywhere else, to include the blade. I have seen pictures of them from past ebay sales but no other information on them such as maker, quality, etc. I know they are copies of Stanley 151's and and the R designation is for the round bottom, but does anyone here have any more info on them and a realistic value? I am guessing $50 is too high for what they may be, but at this point I have no idea for sure.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can buy the flat bottom Stanley new for $18 at
Home Depot.

The round one seems more uncommon.

That said, the traditional wood spokeshaves with
the blade with the bent end tangs are a good 
place to start too. The cutting angle with these
old shaves is much shallower.

My experience is spokeshaves are considerably less
useful for fairing curves than books and articles 
often suggest. I use files and rasps with a 
"drawfiling" technique.


----------



## Tim21BO3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Loren, thanks. It just struck me to check harbor freight, don't know why but it did, and lo and behold they used to sell a set just like those pictured above for about $9. So, needless to say, I will not be getting them for $50. In the seller's defense, he has a ton of old tools he is liquidating and has no idea where they all came from (heck, I am guilty of that sometimes!) I am picking up a pair of back saws from him for a real good deal so I don't think he is trying to cheat anybody. 
I recently picked up one of those old wooden handled spokeshaves from Craigs List and finally got around to tuning it up the other day…...it's a great little tool- once you figure out the proper angle to hold it. I would have to agree with you on using the files and rasps for fairing curves as welI, I have always had much better luck going that route.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Tim21BO3,

I don't see any spokeshaves on Harbor Freight's website. Do you happen to have a link? I'd love to get an inexpensive set, provided that they can be tuned up to work well.


----------



## Tim21BO3 (Nov 19, 2011)

They were on a review site for Harbor Freight tools. I don't know if they are discontinued and on an outdated site or what but when I clicked a link to see them on the HF website a drip irrigation kit came up. I couldnt find them on the website either. Link to review site is below. 
http://hfreviews.com/item.php?id=1020


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

The colors suggest Record spokeshaves. The blue is their typical blue and for their malleable spokeshaves, they painted red. Pull the blade cap off and see if you can ID them by the blades. Record spokeshaves have their logo and name on the blades. My experience with spokeshaves, both wood bodied and those types, has been they work very well as long as you sharpen the blade and tune it up correctly. They are perfect for curved surfaces; that's what they were made for.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, I found the irrigation kit also when I Googled "harbor freight spokeshave". They must have discontinued those and reassigned the product ID.


----------

